# Battlefield 3 Repair Installation



## EW (15. Dezember 2012)

Super Sache, dieses Repair Installation-Zeugs...
Habs 3mal probiert, 3mal hat sich mein PC aufgehangen...Hab wirklich ein schnelles Teil,
aber anscheinend doch zu mickrig für BF3 ? oder gibts irgendwelche Tricks dabei ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2012)

Was genau ist denn das Problem? vlt wäre eine De- und Neuinstallation die einfachere Sache?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar Infos zum System wären irgendwie hilfreich.


----------



## Brummi (16. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit dem Tool. 3 mal "durfte" ich es nutzen...
Hast nen Virenscanner laufen?


----------



## EW (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.
Hab BF3 mittlerweile schon 3mal deinstalliert/installiert, und wenn ich eben "Repair Installation" laufen lasse, hängt sich bei94% mein PC auf.
Sogar der Taskmanager hat probleme Origin zu schliessen.
Runterfahren geht überhaupt nicht, nach ner halben Stunde muss ich abwürgen...
Und wieso meint Brummi 3mal "durfte "er das Tool benutzen ?


----------



## EW (16. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja, mein System:
Win7 Home Premium
GPU Gforce Nvidia GTX 580
16GB Ram
CPU Intel i7-2600k
OCZ Vertex 240 GB


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2012)

EW schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hab BF3 mittlerweile schon 3mal deinstalliert/installiert, und wenn ich eben "Repair Installation" laufen lasse, hängt sich bei94% mein PC auf.
> Sogar der Taskmanager hat probleme Origin zu schliessen.
> Runterfahren geht überhaupt nicht, nach ner halben Stunde muss ich abwürgen...
> Und wieso meint Brummi 3mal "durfte "er das Tool benutzen ?


damit meint er wohl nur, dass er 3 mal Probleme hatte und es benutzen _musste_ und nicht, dass es ihm "erlaubt wurde"   man sagt ja auch zB "der bus war weg, da durfte ich dann zu fuß gehen..." 


und was ist mit Virenscanner/Firewall? Beides mal deaktiviert? Das mit dem sich-aufhängen könnte damit zu tun haben, wenn ein Virenscanner oder so sich mit Origin in die Quere kommt.


----------



## EW (16. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Virenscanner probier ich noch.
Die DLCs zu reparieren hat Origin kein Problem, es hapert eigentlich mur beim Hauptspiel.
Danke erstmal.


----------



## Brummi (17. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> damit meint er wohl nur, dass er 3 mal Probleme hatte und es benutzen _musste_ und nicht, dass es ihm "erlaubt wurde"  man sagt ja auch zB "der bus war weg, da durfte ich dann zu fuß gehen..."



Jau, jenes meinte er damit.


----------

